# Any hope ?



## cathy2 (Aug 30, 2006)

Hiya ladies i need some positive stories please, im 12dp 3dt and i stupidly tested this afternoon with digital clear blue and it came up negative, i was convinced this had worked as i had what i thought was implantation bleed on 10dpt well not a bleed as such but 2 small dots when i wiped have had nothing since. Just wondering if anyone has tested BFN 12dp3dt then gone on to test BFP on OTD      praying its too early.


Thanks ladies


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Cathy

Just to say i tested on day 9-14 and got BFN every day, my DS is almost 3

                       


Em


----------



## cathy2 (Aug 30, 2006)

Holly17 thanks for ur reply, im just hoping its too early and that it changes to BFP tomorrow this is our last go


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Sorry i don't have any answer's but wanted to send you my regards and send you lots of     . xx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

good luck missy..

im in exactly same boat..day 12dpt and tested today but was bfn..

ive had no bleedin and was feelin fairly grand until today and not i have bad af pains..

just hope its normal to feel this way and that when fri comes the result will be the one i want..

let me no how u get on!!

love Jen xx


----------



## cathy2 (Aug 30, 2006)

Its a BFN from me, wishing everyone else   

 to all


thanks cathy xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi girls

Im normally on the ireland thread and one of the girls told me about this thread.

My official testing day is tomoro but... I had been having cramps since last fri, af was due sun and i started bleeding mon nite which lasted for 2 days.. I did test early used a cb prg test mon nite and tues am faint pos and then i used a cb dig later on and got another positive.. However as i had one more test in the house i used it on wed am and it came up neg.

Has this happened to anyone?? Im convinced that its bad news for tomorrow.

Jillyhen


----------

